# 1970 gto dash harness



## gmcm76 (Sep 23, 2011)

I am putting rally gauges in a 70 gto converting it from idiot lights been a long time but I remember I need to switch a couple of wires on the gauge plug but do not remember which ones any help would be greatly appreciated


----------

